# Additional small income



## canuck1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello everyone

I did a small project for someone.

I earned $800 and the business owner paid me through a company cheque not a personal cheque...he never asked for my SIN or anything..

just wondering if I need to declare it when I do next year's taxes...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

canuck1 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I did a small project for someone.
> 
> ...


I think you should. What will you gain by not doing so? $100 in taxes? Is that $100 worth the lost sleep, worry and risk of CRA eventually catching up with you and doing an audit? That would cost you more in the long run.

Sleep well. Declare the income.


----------



## canuck1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes makes sense...I will declare it..


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> I think you should. What will you gain by not doing so? $100 in taxes? Is that $100 worth the lost sleep, worry and risk of CRA eventually catching up with you and doing an audit? That would cost you more in the long run.
> 
> Sleep well. Declare the income.


A lot of people who rent rooms absolutely don't declare anything to the Taxwoman. What can CRA do if the money was paid cash?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

canuck1 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I did a small project for someone.
> 
> ...


I'd declare it in Statement of Business Activities. If you keep a separate work area in your home and use it exclusively for business, you'll be able to deduct home office expenses. If you keep receipts for money you spent in the course of your business activities, you'll be able to claim them as well.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

it was a transaction with another human being. declare it as they can always testify against you. even if they paid cash.....

only hide things that can't talk...


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

To not report it would be tax evasion ... many people are perfectly willing to commit that crime ... are you? 

You can be sure that the person who paid you will deduct, as an expense, the amount he paid you ... therefore, there is a paper-trail linking you to that income ... declare the income.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Deleted by author.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

What are you talking about? Nobody said anything about a promise. The client paid by company cheque, so obviously he's going to record the expense.


----------

